# Can you ride across Bear Mountain bridge?



## edt12b32

Looking for a lengthy ride beginning and ending in Manhattan. Can I ride across the BMB?
Figure I'd go up 9W and down the County Trailway. Anyone done this ride or something similar?
Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Dumbod

Yes you can.


----------



## willstylez

Yes, rode across the bridge on Oct 6th.


----------



## trener1

I don't know what the county trailway is but like the other have already said, you can most definitely ride over the Bear Mt. Bridge.


----------



## Mdeth1313

getting over to the trailway from the bridge is kind of a pain the ass though.


----------



## motobecane69

just rode to Bear MTN from the UES on Monday, then came back down the MTN and continued up rte 9 to Cold Spring. HAd a few beers and hopped the train home, $12 train ride back to the city 65miles of riding to that point and a good amount of hills on the way to Bear MTN then of course, Bear mtn itself. IT's a great ride and if the weather is good this weekend I recommend it as the leaves aren't at peak yet but should be getting close


----------

